# JAE 2006 GTROC pics



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

Here are a selection of pics from the GTROC stand during JAE 2006. Sorry as i know i have missed people out, i kept forgetting to grab my camera throughout the weekend. I have other pics but im hoping this give a representation of the car on show.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-40.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-39.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-38.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-37.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-36.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-27.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-26.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-25.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-24.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-23.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-22.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-21.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-20.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-19.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-18.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-10.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-28.jpg


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers man , nice pics, the weather seemed to be fine. You didn't see some silver GTR33 from Luxembourg? . . . My dude went there to represent us . .:clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-40.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-39.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-38.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-37.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-36.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-27.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-26.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-25.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-24.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-23.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-22.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-21.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-20.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-19.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-18.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-10.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-28.jpg

(use the insert image button) * <- No, please don't.*

I like the first pic (R33), looks sinister.
The green R32 looks nice, custom color sets it off.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

gtrlux, Im fairly sure I saw that one parked on some banking near some scoobys, is that the one ?


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup: 

that R32 in white is nice, especially under the bonnet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I have a pic of the Lux'borg 33 GTR. Still sorting all my pics


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

hyrev said:


> (use the insert image button) * <- No, please don't.*


In threads with lots of photos, it always helps to use a URL tag rather than a IMG tag, as this lets people without high speed connections browse easier.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

JasonO said:


> In threads with lots of photos, it always helps to use a URL tag rather than a IMG tag, as this lets people without high speed connections browse easier.


How many people are still on dial-up? Hardly anyone ...

Phil


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

arghhhhh, what happened?
I spent time getting them up so we just
dont see links. Oh well...........


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Oh FFS.

Plenty of our users don't have broadband access. I was moderating the site at the weekend from JAE on my mobile telephone. I often have to use a low bandwidth connection at work. I am also certain I am not alone in this manner.

I only suggest it as a courtesy to other users, but then I don't suppose you'd give a shit that I'm looking out for the interests of everyone that uses this forum.

Incidentally Philip, you're probably sitting on the end of a 8-20Mb line which is a fairly common thing in the Netherlands and other mainland european contries, but so very rare back here in the UK.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Missed pics*

Ahh just re-read this post. I usually post up pics but on this occassion i decided not to....Anyway here are a few more ones i seem to have missed first time round...Jason--how could i forget you---dont know why but your car just never came up when i posted pics the first time--(think you had the cloaking device switched on )
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-43.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v70/markyboy.1967/JAE2006-3.jpg


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*The 32*



whoflungdung said:


> nice pics :thumbsup:
> 
> that R32 in white is nice, especially under the bonnet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks...  alot of work has gone into that


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

JasonO said:


> Oh FFS.
> 
> Plenty of our users don't have broadband access. I was moderating the site at the weekend from JAE on my mobile telephone. I often have to use a low bandwidth connection at work. I am also certain I am not alone in this manner.
> 
> ...


You're seem to be over reacting a bit Jason.
The natural progression to your comment is to restrict everything to the lowest common denominator. So next we wont be having pics at all unless they are Qvga and download to a phone in 0.1 seconds, right ?

If you'd 'only suggested it as a courtesy to others' then, as a courtesy to Hyrev, you'd have left his post alone and simply asked for people not to do it any more.

I mean - look at the 'post pics of wheels on cars' thread. You can't suddenly impose a standard on everyone when it's such a radical change - no-one will understand where you are coming from


----------



## t-man (Jun 27, 2005)

*PICY'S*

NICE NICE GOOD JOB fantastic pictures!!!! :clap:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

> I only suggest it as a courtesy to other users, but then I don't suppose you'd give a shit that I'm looking out for the interests of everyone that uses this forum.



Dang, sorry :bawling: 

I do give a hoot when I post up pics, i re-size them down, a lot.
Perhaps we should start a poll and do it democratically rather than
dictatorship syle LOL.

But it is just my opinion, apparently, that most would rather see pics 
than links. People will still need to click and wait for that image to
come up instead of waiting for all the pics to load, right?










oops, I meant to say:
http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/9054/thumbhijackih0.jpg

I did not mean to hi-jack your thread, just got upset because i spent time having the pics shown and then I got pwned by the admin.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

It would be nice to know who the owner's are (forum name) of the cars in the photos!

PMJ has already owned up to having the nice white R32 :bowdown1: , but what about the others?


----------



## Bigrex (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine is the silver grey R33, first pic in the list, number 40. :wavey:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd rather see the pics at once than having to click all the time on the links... That's boring...  

Good thing to do would be to ask the forumers to resize their pics to a 800*600 format I guess...


----------



## MrsKriss (Mar 16, 2006)

2NI said:


> I'd rather see the pics at once than having to click all the time on the links... That's boring...
> 
> Good thing to do would be to ask the forumers to resize their pics to a 800*600 format I guess...


yea me too,easier to see them on one page  

but good pics anyway:clap:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well here's my contribution.
70 pics in total from the whole weekend. A variety of shots that i think covers the whole event. Even a fake crop circle thing on the way home 
All my pics are labelled, so hopefully people can see who is who.
The GTROC show 'n' shine was a good laugh. All the cars were superb, regardless of their final position, so well done to all.
R32 - winner - Ross with his superb green monster
R32 - Runner up - Pulse D 
R33 - Winner - Dave W with the Do-Luck GTR
R33 - Runner up - Markyboy
R34 - Winner - Nik Wilson's pristine white 34
R34 - Runner up - Robbie ( even though we had to be very patient as he was polishing the car as we walked round it...).
The firework guy did a fantastic job, and hopefully i caught the essence.
A few photos showing just how grim the storm was, compared to the warm peaceful sunset when we got there Friday eve.
Hope you enjoy the photos!! 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v19/blitzen/JAE/


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

I love this








Mint :bowdown1:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR RICH said:


> I love this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why it won the R32 category:clap:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

JasonO - vBulletin has the option to show images in posts. Anyone can change this option, and I suspect those on 56k probably have this option turned off.

Quick Links > Edit Options


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

paul creed said:


> I have a pic of the Lux'borg 33 GTR. Still sorting all my pics


Cheers man . . . my friends went there 4 days . .don't know where they had been staying all the time . . . the GTR33 is tuned by Falken Team Europe . . . my dude not speaks nice english . .


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

And here it is. The guys came over to the stand and had a good chat. Nice 33.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Well here's my contribution.
> 70 pics in total from the whole weekend. A variety of shots that i think covers the whole event. Even a fake crop circle thing on the way home
> All my pics are labelled, so hopefully people can see who is who.
> The GTROC show 'n' shine was a good laugh. All the cars were superb, regardless of their final position, so well done to all.
> ...


Paul....BRILLIANT pictures....you've captured the very essence of JAE. Any chance some can be used?

Cheers 
Claire


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

When I FINALLY get home tonight I'll host my pictures too !!!

Good ones by the Paul :clap:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Great job and nice photos.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Booty-licious said:


> Paul....BRILLIANT pictures....you've captured the very essence of JAE. Any chance some can be used?
> 
> Cheers
> Claire


 By all means...for what?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

paul creed said:


> And here it is. The guys came over to the stand and had a good chat. Nice 33.


 . . thanks for the pic . . . that's his car. He just told me he really enjoyed the trip, it's so nice that there is a real JDM performance scene in the UK . .lucky [email protected]*s  I will try to get his pictures too and post them in the next days . . .:clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

paul creed said:


> By all means...for what?


Post them on the JAE forum


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

mm , Paul , Your GTSt looks the doggies!
And very nice pics too , loving that yellow Supra!  :bowdown1:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

I say screw those with low bandwidth facilities, they can go take a hike.
For threads with lots of images, we can have [56k WACADAY WARNING] in the thread titles.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice pics guys!


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Blow Dog said:


> I say screw those with low bandwidth facilities, they can go take a hike.
> For threads with lots of images, we can have [56k WACADAY WARNING] in the thread titles.



thanks Cem the voice of reason!!! 

I always have images on, even when scraping along with a gprs connection... 

ohh... and back on topic... my pics are on my site... www.matt-payne.com


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Booty-licious said:
 

> Post them on the JAE forum


Yep, will do Claire. I'll put the best ones on the FTP aswell, just in case someone wants to use them.

matt, looks like your lot had fun in the wind


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

hmmm ... never seen an R33 with R34 wing, interesting but duno what to say


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Where was that ... I not seen one either,.,,


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here are a few that I managed to take.

Sunset, I think it was.


















Martin (Bassman) Nice bass solo mate. lol


















Robbie's Nismo LEDs.









Emma & Sue larging it to a bit of Chemical Brothers - sorry Sue, had to be done.



























Mr Chairman helping the Drift boys with a broken car.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

moleman said:


> Here are a few that I managed to take.
> 
> 
> Emma & Sue larging it to a bit of Chemical Brothers - sorry Sue, had to be done.
> ...


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

It does look great, your team must have been good

Nigel


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics. Good stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

nick wilsons with the nismo stripes?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Indeed it is, and absolutely pristine:bowdown1:


----------



## Rjewkes (Jan 31, 2005)

Mines the Silver 33gtr with the Technospeeds (pic 10)

Roly


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

160sr said:


>


looks like a london taxi


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Couple of pics :-


























:chuckle: :chuckle:  "My word, thats rather large"  :chuckle: 









The "just in case bib" uke: uke: uke: (sorry Dave had to be posted:clap: )









And our VERY drunk visitor from Sat night:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 








Did anyone find out what club this very unconcious man came from?? LMAO.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

NPOC Jim. He came back the next day and thanked everyone for looking after him.

Class picture of Dave.....lol:runaway: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Now this is what you call impressive


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

yeah, but where's the green one


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

infront of the orange one? off the pic


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Good pic of the Toyotas, They really turned out in force and didnt do a bad job of arranging the cars....


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> Now this is what you call impressive


This is what I call a shame if your in the middle and want to go home early!!! 

Its a bit sad really. Talk about obsessive!


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

i dont understand why anyone would want to go home early from jae..its awesome and you have a year to get ready for it so there should be no reason


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok guys I wasn't there . .but if you come from the UK right down to Luxembourg, just infront of my house door with your Skylines in that formation . . . I give you free drinks the hole night. cheers:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We are already working on a trip to Luxembourg! 
Last year the Classic Sports Car Club of Luxembourg invited the GTROC to come over and visit, but we never managed it. We saw them again this year so we will definately be arranging something :clap:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that picture was missing a wide body supra it sadly could not be there this is a picture of it.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

Robbie 733 said:


> moleman said:
> 
> 
> > Here are a few that I managed to take.
> ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

A FEW MORE:

http://www.cm-photos.co.uk/events/jae2006/imagepages/image115.html
http://www.cm-photos.co.uk/events/jae2006/imagepages/image26.html
http://www.cm-photos.co.uk/events/jae2006/imagepages/image28.html
http://www.cm-photos.co.uk/events/jae2006/Drifters/imagepages/image20.html


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

heres 3 pictures of skylines that i took before my camera died :bawling: the rest of my pictures were of supras and other cars because i walked around the back rather then go to the skylines first:bawling:


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Bib & Bottle in hand  .... Sorry Dave!:squintdan 









Jim searches for gold... in Peterborough:sadwavey: 









Marky gets up at the crack of dawn & does a runner with someones matress


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

....and I thought that I had got away with it:chairshot


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

nigel f said:


> It does look great, your team must have been good
> 
> Nigel



Cheers Nigel, Tom & Rob. :bowdown1: 

Great work lads, same time next year, if not before ............? :clap:

And don't forget to book that trip to Spa & The Ring (even if it's in the Lexus  )


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

yea do it again asap!! will try and get my car sorted ans get my sorry ass to spa with you all!!

myyyyy your car does look shiny!! lol nearly as shiny as mine hiding behind yours!!:bowdown1:


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Robby, It may well be in the Lexus, I may have got a new one by then


Rob Hope your new Badge is nice.


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

yes the badge fits fine an dandy!! thanks mate!

looks a hell of a lot better too!

got my new plate on an that looks better too!

you can borrow mine if you tune it and dont crash it lol!

you still after my 33 shell for your 34 shell? if your serious let me know the terms!

will call round to yours in the next few days or see you at squires!


----------

